# Meet Ouya, the $99 open Android TV Game Console



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2012)

*i49.tinypic.com/1584die.jpg

OUYA, or should I say Oh Yeah! is a completely open game console based on the Android Operating System (which is open source, so to speak). When I say “open game console” I mean a 100% hackable one. Yep, Oh Yeah.. sorry OUYA is a completely hackable system open to you. No restrictions as such. This also means that you don’t void warranty by modifying the system or the OS. Yes, a dream come true for games and modders alike! And it comes with a mean configuration which seems in sync with the latest and greatest smartphones too. The OUYA game console connects to your TV, just like good ole days and gets you game on!

*OUYA Game Console Specifications:*

- nVidia Tegra 3 Quad-Core Processor
- 12 Core ULP GeForce GPU
- 1 GB LPDDR2 RAM
-  8 GB internal storage
- Android 4.0
- 1080p HDMI TV Connector
- Connectivity: WiFi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0, USB 2.0
-  Wireless Controller (one unit bundled), dual-analog sticks
- Android 4.0 ICS Operating System

*i48.tinypic.com/4rw9hl.jpg

*Price Tag:*  $99 (one controller bundled)

*Launch Date:* March 2013

*Complete Article Here*


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2012)

This I like, sad it won't officially come in India.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2012)

tkin said:


> This I like, sad it won't officially come in India.



Well. It's for the whole world. $130 and it's at your doorstep!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2012)

The price is great. Completely worth its price IMO.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks good but it can't tap into the hardcore gaming market.
Reasons are obvious.

All games that come to the android market cater to a more casual audience.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 12, 2012)

Any ideas how powerful the cpu is ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ Tegra 3 quad core.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 12, 2012)

well how does it compare to a core 2 duo ? or a sandybride ? How much eye candy can this Tegra provide as compared to a PS3/360 ?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ Its not compared to ps3 or 360. Cell is way way faster both in terms of computation and rendering as well.

The games here cannot compare to the ones available for ps3 or 360 due to hardware limitations and android platform. Expect casual titles only. But casual doesn't mean uninteresting.

It will create a whole new segment and have no competitors.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2012)

Please correct me if I am wrong. 
I think the developers got it right.. the amount of arcade games available for dirt cheap price (including free ones) and the number of users already playing these in their mobil devices.. it would out sell (#of users) any AAA title games. 

what if we compare # of users playing Angry Bird vs BF3 or COD MW3 ???


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ No you cannot compare angry birds with bf3 or cod series even in terms of no. of users. Ofcourse angry birds will win that way but its not an even comparison because AB and Bf differ by light years in providing interactive content experience. 

If we speak about generating revenue, AAA titles are far ahead.

But here, chances are given to independent developers to showcase their prowess in an open platform having a wider user base. Developing for ouya means also developing for android platform which is very common in tabs and smartphones as well.  

Developers got it right but aren't competing with the hardcore gaming market. You can say these games competing with psn and xbla arcade titles.


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2012)

^^Like Katy Perry Sims limited edition


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 13, 2012)

Either way I'm excited about a cheap console for $99 which will let me play quality games that can be bought for as little as say $0.99


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2012)

^^ Don't expect games at $0.99 to offer quality all the time. Think from strict casual point of view. You won't get the experience as you get in a pc or other consoles.

Games that you play in your tab or smartphone will be ported to this. They are nowhere hardcore and don't offer a deep storyline. They are for pure limited fun.

Lets see what 3rd party developers do for it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 15, 2012)

It's gonna hit like $5 million now


----------



## Anorion (Oct 1, 2012)

hardcore is gonna get here
hardcore is totally a trend right now on mobile platforms
casual and social makes it more hardcore, even meaningless grinding get's hardcored when you are competing with others who are meaninglessly grinding 
the phenomenal thing is that games that were made 10+ years ago are being adapted to these mobile platforms. You have Ascension, and the 7th guest, carmageddon is on it's way, doom is in there and that's easily more hardcore than any this gen fps gaemz... does not get any more hardcore than this
additionally, the games made just before the advent of tabs are great here too, world of goo ocd level is harsh, and project 83113 is brutal, these will offer the hardcore experiences on any tv console based on currant mobile app stores  
unfortunately, hardcore is not allowed in the iOS app description!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2012)

Finally found more news for this console. Dev Version of Android-Based Ouya Console Ships Dec. 28 | News & Opinion | PCMag.com

another year till its commercial?


----------



## 50103 (Dec 20, 2012)

By the time it actually gets released , we might have octo-core smartphones and tablets in our hands.

Why the octo-core Galaxy 4 rumor is not as crazy as it sounds

R.I.P Ouya.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ Ouya is not a mobile phone.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 3, 2013)

Some more competition for Ouya New $79 Android-based console is as big as a flash drive


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 8, 2013)

Finally some news, the Ouya will hit stores although only in the USA

Ouya takes major step toward success with support from major American retailers | ExtremeTech


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2013)

Ouya Will Release A New Console Every Year

We might see newer soc's in every iteration of ouya.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Bring one with Arm 15 quad and Mali 600, will play console quality games at 1080P easy.


----------



## sunnyfun (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes Ouya looks to be a nice little game system for recreational gamers. This is by far not for hardcore gamers, but it does have a place in the gaming market. I backed this product when it was doing it's Kickstarter promotion for a few reasons and I was glad to see that they went with Ouya.tv as a domain name! I haven't kept up to date on the project, but I did glance over an email about them the other day and they have actually paired up with several quality companies. I look forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 11, 2013)

I think it will have wonderful platform games. I am hoping something like Rayman would come up for this.

Also I do not find many games catering to young children. Most of the games have too much gore or violence. Even the mild kinds are off limits for children. I think this will make a good case for casual gaming for kids on the cheap. 

Maybe some of us will also buy this to take a break from hardcore gaming.


----------

